# Jury: Mayor violated officer's civil rights



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Jury: Mayor violated officer's civil rights
By Associated Press
Saturday, February 7, 2004

Boston - *Brockton* Mayor John Yunits Junior has been found guilty of violating the civil rights of a city police detective who was transferred after backing the mayor's political opponent in 1999.

A federal jury deliberated three hours yesterday before finding that the transfer of Thomas Enos was politically motivated and ordered the payment of more than 50-thousand dollars in emotional damages and 300-thousand dollars in punitive damages.

The 50-thousand dollars will be covered by insurance but Yunits may be personally resonsible for the 300-thousand dollars.

Yunits says he is (quote) ``stunned'' by the decision and will appeal.

Enos -- who has since retired -- says his transfer was ordered by Yunits as political retaliation. The tranfer was technically a lateral move.

http://news.bostonherald.com/localRegional/localRegional.bg?articleid=1794


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Gil said:


> The 50-thousand dollars will be covered by insurance but Yunits may be personally resonsible for the 300-thousand dollars.


Can he get that in tens and twenties? :lol: Hey, wait a minute...isn't the foxy lady in Brockton? If so, can he get that in ONES!!!!!


----------

